# Ford 4000SU



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

wanting to buy complete front end loader w hydraulics for a Ford 4000 Su w gas engine Also vac advance will buy complete distributor if necessary to get the vac advance thanks Ken located in SE Iowa.............


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Ken,

The Ford 730 loader definitely fits on a 4000SU. There are two holes on rear legs of the loader that are meant to bolt to the rear axle. You may have to do some minor work there to make it fit. 

Finding a vacuum advance diaphragm for a Ford tractor distributor is hopeless. But the distributor also has a mechanical advance. If the tractor starts and idles ok, you should be OK without vacuum advance. In looking at new distributors for ford tractors, I see no vacuum advance diaphragms on them.


----------



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

*4000su*

thanks for the info


----------

